

Lost password to my HN account - how do I reset/where is forgot password? - needsomehelp

I must be missing something here...
======
mixmax
If you entered an e-mail into your account you send a mail to PG, and he'll
mail you your password.

If you didn't enter an e-mail into your account your new username is
needsomehelp

:-)

~~~
trickjarrett
He'll mail us our password? Are our passwords not encrypted?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Correct; let's not get into this discussion again so soon..

~~~
pg
Incorrect; I mail them a new password.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Thank you for the correction. Perhaps I bailed out of the last discussion too
soon to see the truth, rather than the assumptions and associated whinging.

